# animal communicator has spoken to pilgrim - your thoughs???



## aregona (29 September 2010)

Ok so, you may remember my post about 10 days ago ref my TB who i have had for 4yrs and had lots of problems with. 
well after all your wonderful advise i rung and got an appointment with an animal communicator. 

Now basically some of the things she has said are so true and nobody else knows them. The problem is the answers my horse has given us leave me in 2 minds.

Basically a quick recap, this is the horse who has the most ability i have seen in a non competing horse (ie not better than a 4* horse but on the same wave length) but is always very nappy when i compete him and quite simply a pig. 

well the first things he had to say to me were (please remember she had no info for either of us before the conversation)
 He said he is not naughty for the sake of it, it is not on perpose and he has tried to show me this by being so good to handle. 
Which yes he is, in 4yrs he has never put a hoof out of place, honestly he is everyones dream to handle.

He then went on to talk about being in pain. He said that his body wont allow what i ask of him. He said (and yes this came from the 'middle man' and not my words) that as he is so high behind, the saddle is going forwards and thumping into his shoulders. 
This all makes a lot of sense as he has a banana shaped back. 

He also went on to say that his near foreleg hurt. 

He said he has a holiday, feels really well when he starts work and as the weeks go on his muscles hurt more and more. and guess what....when i start to work him he is great and as the weeks go on he get more and more naughty. 

anyway, he has said he cant physically do dressage, he said it is all too hard and his body cant cope with it. He also said he can't fight me anymore 

He then went on to say he loves the jumping but im not jumping him high enough, he said 4'6'' (we jump 3'3'' at home and 2'6'' out) he said it has to be done his way though he said point him at the jump and he would get us over it. He said he can't do it 'by the book' as that means holding an outline, but if i leave him to go the way he knows is comfy he will do it. ?????????????

so i then asked about eventing.....he said he cant do the dressage and some xc is ok but the uneven ground hurt his body too much. he said sjing on a level surface is great, he can see it all and know what he needs to do but xc can sometimes hurt (he sjed clear at the weekend and got eliminated at the steps xc)

He then went on to say that a sjing horse would not be enough for me (as in his owner (so confusing)) and that if i wanted to sell him as a sjer i could and he would make me proud 
I said to the 'middle man' that that would be a problem as i don't sell my horses (im too soppy!) and he said that i had done it once before and questioned me that it wasnt so bad was it????

all this is true, i have only ever sold one horse and actually found it very easy but then it was a section A. 

the other thing he asked for, and the MM actually said she hoped she had this right as it is an expensive request, he asked for the equisage to go on him everyday, he said it really helped........i have an equisage sat in the tack room that i only use once in a blue moon. 

He then finished up by saying 'let the girl look at me'. Outside waiting to treat him was my back lady............she found him very tight all along the back again and (i feel very bad i didnt see it) he is lame in his left front.

I'm sorry this is so long winded but this is quite scary and causing a hugh problem now if i decide to listen. I really, really dont want to sell him as he is such a nice horse. 

what can i do to sort out the saddle problem??? and all the rest of it for that matter???

do i beleive it or decide that she must of come to all these conclusions by talking to me and finding out what sort of person i am?????

Oh and one last thing .....he said i feed expensive food........Baileys outshine 

Glass of wine and cheese cake if anyone made it all the way through and hasn't decided i need a trip to the doc's yt


----------



## kerilli (29 September 2010)

well, I'm a believer. I am sure some of them are total charlatans, but some are not. was this AD, by the way?
I am not a fan of sjing horses in an outline anyway, why not try doing it 'his way', where you are in charge of the rhythm, speed etc but he's allowed to put his head wherever he wants (some great sjers over the years have gone like this).
If a lot of it was sooo accurate, I would go with it and see how he improves with the Equissage every day (very interesting, that) and it may be that, having had a chance to tell you, he'll be more relaxed etc.
If he'll be happier showjumping (and your last outing makes it sound as if he made his feelings clear then) then I think that's what I'd want him to do. "never try to teach a pig to sing" and all that...
*awaits men in white coats brandishing straitjacket*


----------



## Louise_88 (29 September 2010)

Sounds very interesting, i have to admit to never being a beleiver but i would quite like to get one to look at my horse . Who was it that you used and do they have a website or does anyone know of a 'respected' one. Also are the expensive? Sorry to Hijack.


----------



## aregona (29 September 2010)

not at all  

i used Jackie Weaver, if you google her you will find her website. i think its worth it as i think it is not expensive - especially as she new my horse was hurting and then we found he was slightly lame an i have missed it!!!


----------



## appylass (29 September 2010)

Ha I was just about to ask if it was Jackie! I have had her talk to several horses and my dog,in my experience she is normally spot on


----------



## lialls (29 September 2010)

Jackie Weaver is local to me, i have heard good and bad things about her, im not a believer myself but from what iv just read in your post i dont see how she can make that suff up. 

I hope you can sort your horse out


----------



## Mavis Cluttergusset (29 September 2010)

That's really interesting, I have been googling animal communicators today in my lunch hour. I don't have a specific problem with my horse but I really would love to hear what she has to say.  The only thing stopping me (and this is really daft) is what if I hear that my horse hates me or my riding? 

It would be really interesting to find out what happens if you follow your horse's wishes!


----------



## TarrSteps (29 September 2010)

Quite apart from whether or not you believe this particular communicator what she's saying makes sense so even if the horse didn't "tell" her it lines up with what's been happening.

Horses with the conformation mentioned often have problems with the saddle sitting on their shoulders, refusal to jump off steps/banks if often shoulder related etc.  And almost any degenerative condition/tack related issue is going to improve with rest or even a change of routine then reappear (often worse) when the level of work is resumed or increased.  They physio agrees with the "diagnosis" and it seems everyone also agrees that the horse is not completely sound in front.  So the fact that he's struggling with the work isn't so surprising.  (Btw, this doesn't take away from the communicator, I'm just saying the pieces fit.)

As far as *how* the horse show jumps, it is probably the easiest discipline for an idiosyncratic - even a technically unsound - horse to succeed at.  Since the only measure of success is leaving the jumps up, if the horse can its issues and develop a sustainable, practical way to get that done then there's no problem.  I know some jumpers who are held together by spit and good luck, but they continue to do their jobs.  

As far as going "in an outline" that's not essential.  It's too complicated to go into but even at GP level the horse are not jumping in an outline, at least not the same one for all.  It's also not the only school of thought and there have been people who have jumped at the top level who do not ride their horses that way, it's only in vogue now for various reasons that again, aren't really pertinent.

I leased a horse for a client who had melanomas in his throat and so could not stand ANY pressure that closed his throat or tipped his nose down.  He could not be ridden in any sort of an outline (or even correctly over his back, in dressage terms) or he'd completely freak out.  But he was a fantastic school master and won a lot, we just had to accommodate his situation.  The owner (who had been keen to get rid of him) took him back because of his success with us and tried to event him, which basically resulted in him going back to being broken and dangerous. 

As to the OP, it's obviously up to you how to proceed but from what you say, it does seem the horse is telling you many of the same things as the communicator.  You can obviously persevere and see what happens but you seemed to be feeling that wasn't the best path even before you spoke to the communicator.  You could try things "his way" and see if there's a way to get him riding and winning that doesn't break him.  Then decide to keep or sell.  (Even if you want to sell, he'll do better if he's doing a job well and you can show people how to get the best of him.)

I think the biggest question might be the lameness.  If there is something serious brewing in there (he's not to know, even if his is communicating, any more than we know what's going on inside our own bodies) then there might be something in there, that even if you sort a system for him, will prevent him from doing the job anyway.


----------



## suzysparkle (29 September 2010)

I have found it very helpfull in the past. I would give the advice a go and see how he progresses. I've used Jackie before and she was very helpfull at getting my Horse over his ditch phobia. 
I have used a different communicator recently (Anne Towill) who was a godsend. 

In terms of the saddle. The only thing would be a very very good fitter and possibly a custom made saddle. Kay Humphries perhaps? You do need to watch with custom made though as I recently went down that route and it wrecked my Horse's back. I have gone back to a saddle co saddle and I'll never use anything again (unless I ever own a Horse they don't fit). I reckon I was very unlucky.

If he wants to be a showjumper then I reckon you need to let him. But, you can try it first to be sure! 

Showjumping in an outline? Crikey mine would have a fit if I asked him to do that!


----------



## suzysparkle (29 September 2010)

PS He sounds like a lovely Horse who clearly is trying his best. One thing I've learned from various communications is to trust your own instincts as they are usually always correct.


----------



## aregona (29 September 2010)

I am just very confused. My back lady treated him and told me that despite what he wants, he will have  to still do lots of flat work as she said without it his back would not be strong enough to jump. She believes if he goes round as he wants to he will do more damage???????

He asked for a sheepskin pad under his saddle to ease the bruising on his shoulders, I said a numnah but he said no one of the half pads the sjers usually use. I have never used one but as I have one I will give It a go. 

He has asked for 3 weeks of and then start sjing which he can have. I don't think I will start at 4'6" as he wants to, maybe 3'0".

I think I may also get him blood tested to check his muscles are ok as they are very tight and go from there, oh and get that leg investigated.


----------



## Starbucks (29 September 2010)

I totally do not buy this at all.  Don't really get the whole principal but aside from that, do people really believe that a horse is clever enough to tell someone he wants to jump 4'6'' and wear a fluffy numnah like SJers wear?

Not meaning to be negative but it sounds far too specific to be at all true to me.


----------



## aregona (29 September 2010)

Starbucks I do see where your coming from but there were things said that Jackie just couldn't of known, such as I own an equisage and he was lame in front. 
As I currently don't have anywhere to go with pilgrim other than the hunt kennels as his behaviour is so bad I will give the sjing a go once he is sound and go from there. I figure I have nothing to loose x


----------



## Starbucks (29 September 2010)

Definitely worth a go I guess!  Just all seems a bit far fetched!!

Does sound like he's enjoying his SJing though so worth a crack.


----------



## kerilli (29 September 2010)

Starbucks, I think the specificness of it is what is convincing. I found the same when I went to a medium, she knew very very specific things about me, my family history, etc etc that nobody could have just guessed. 
If this communicator had said that the horse conveyed "i like eating grass and apples and carrots and doing nothing in the field, don't work me any more" then I'd have thought that was a huge easy generalisation. 
fwiw the lady I used was also very specific and spot on...
I realise a lot of people will think we're utter loonies for trying this but tbh I've been at the end of my tether before with a horse, and if it's this or the bullet then why not give this a go?


----------



## stencilface (29 September 2010)

I really would be intrigued to hear what my horse had to say (although he probably actually would say I don't feed him enough and he wants more time off  ) I'd probably end up with one of the charlatans 

Can anyone recommend one who'll travel to Yorkshire? I'd love to ask him if he wants to come to my wedding! 

ETA My horse to my wedding, not the communicator


----------



## aregona (29 September 2010)

Kerilli I agree with you, he doesn't have that many options so this is really worth following up. 
Everyone is entitled to there opinion and I do praise ppl for voicing them but I also say don't knock it till you try it, ref the numnah, it was mentioned as 'he thought' it may help to stop the saddle bruising his shoulders as opposed to 'i want to look like a sjer'.

Oh I have to admit this is very weird


----------



## kerilli (29 September 2010)

aregona, i'd definitely look into different saddles... tree shape at the front can make a huge difference, I remember being told years ago by a saddler that a certain v popular close-contact jumping saddle had a tree which, because of its shape, came forward and downwards onto the shoulders, especially when landing over fences.
Stencilface, this is the weirdest part of all... they don't need to meet the horse, they can do it at a distance, often from a photo and the horse's name.
I used Ann Dee with great success, was very impressed by her accuracy. Have recommended her and she was very good again.


----------



## suzysparkle (29 September 2010)

I have been stood in a stable with a Horse and a communicator who somehow, conveyed specific pain from the Horse to me. It was very painfull and in no way could have been faked! I also felt the emotion. I can't say I enjoyed the experience but it made a believer out of me. I didn't enjoy it because I didn't know how to control it, but the communicator was able to control it and then remove it. Very hard to describe. I have also seen another well up within seconds of touching an animal. 

For me it's like this saying - the ONLY saddle fitter you can trust is the Horse that wears the saddle. Also, no matter what someone feeling muscles says they aren't the Horse that's using those muscles. You have to remember that Horses will generally put up with pain quite a bit, as will a lot of riders. Think about how many people (in eventing especially) ride with injuries causing pain. In this case it sounds like he will tolerate showjumping as the surface is level and forgiving (well, mostly). Dressage must be asking too much of his body and XC puts too much strain with the varying gradients. In SJ he can adapt. You do sometimes see some very high level SJ's jumping awkwardly and you wonder if it's for the same reason. I've seen some turn their whole body sideways over fences. 

To give you an example I recently got my own Horse a custom made saddle. It caused serious bruising to his back. The only sign he gave me was making faces when I tacked him up. He was fine to ride. He must have put up with quite a bit of pain. I still feel terrible now but because it was custom made I looked at all the alternative causes. He's now in a new version of his old saddle and within 2 rides the faces stopped.

From what I have heard, the Horse doesn't 'say' "4'6" but shows pictures and the communicator interprits. For this reason you have to accept that accuracy will not be 100%.

I would also in your case suggest equine bowen therapy. It doesn't just treat the back but the whole animal and is amazingly effective.


----------



## alwaysbroke (29 September 2010)

kerilli said:



			I found the same when I went to a medium, she knew very very specific things about me, my family history, etc etc that nobody could have just guessed.
		
Click to expand...

Same happened to me, she also told me things that would happen in the future, and they have.

would love to have a communicator out to see our horses, as would one of my friends, I will happily join the straight jacket crew can anyone recommend somebody in the Notts Derby area?


----------



## Leg_end (29 September 2010)

I'm a believer! I've had a couple of readings and they were incredibly accurate about random things that they just couldn't have known or guessed at. One time in particular I lost a horse in horrid circumstances although didn't tell them what happened and the communicator td me exactlywhat happened, where we were at the time etc. 

Agree that there are phonies out there but don't knock it till you've tried it!


----------



## TarrSteps (29 September 2010)

suzysparkle said:



			I have been stood in a stable with a Horse and a communicator who somehow, conveyed specific pain from the Horse to me. It was very painfull and in no way could have been faked! I also felt the emotion. I can't say I enjoyed the experience but it made a believer out of me. I didn't enjoy it because I didn't know how to control it, but the communicator was able to control it and then remove it. Very hard to describe. I have also seen another well up within seconds of touching an animal.
		
Click to expand...

I think people might be surprised how many people have similar experiences, most often without admitting it, many times probably without understanding what's going on.


----------



## Navalgem (29 September 2010)

suzysparkle said:



			I have been stood in a stable with a Horse and a communicator who somehow, conveyed specific pain from the Horse to me. It was very painfull and in no way could have been faked! I also felt the emotion. I can't say I enjoyed the experience but it made a believer out of me. I didn't enjoy it because I didn't know how to control it, but the communicator was able to control it and then remove it. Very hard to describe. I have also seen another well up within seconds of touching an animal.
		
Click to expand...

]I think it'd take that to make a believer out of me...... can you pm me the persons details if you remember them.


----------



## Spinal Tap (29 September 2010)

The Bowen lady who I use also communicates.  Don't knock it 'til you've tried it is all I would say.  I used to be the world's biggest sceptic but I'm a convert now   I do find it quite funny that most of the requests I get from my mare seems to concern food and eating, I always thought we had a lot in common


----------



## Starbucks (29 September 2010)

kerilli said:



			Starbucks, I think the specificness of it is what is convincing. I found the same when I went to a medium, she knew very very specific things about me, my family history, etc etc that nobody could have just guessed. 
If this communicator had said that the horse conveyed "i like eating grass and apples and carrots and doing nothing in the field, don't work me any more" then I'd have thought that was a huge easy generalisation. 
fwiw the lady I used was also very specific and spot on...
I realise a lot of people will think we're utter loonies for trying this but tbh I've been at the end of my tether before with a horse, and if it's this or the bullet then why not give this a go?
		
Click to expand...

See I'm not a believer in mediums etc. but can understand that others may do and that I might be wrong on that one.  My main confusion is that it's generally believed that horses are not that smart.  Not smart enough to be naughty because they can't be arsed today, not smart enough to recognize themselves in a mirror.. so how are they smart enough to tell someone they want to jump 4'6''??


----------



## Spinal Tap (29 September 2010)

Starbucks said:



			See I'm not a believer in mediums etc. but can understand that others may do and that I might be wrong on that one.  My main confusion is that it's generally believed that horses are not that smart.  Not smart enough to be naughty because they can't be arsed today, not smart enough to recognize themselves in a mirror.. so how are they smart enough to tell someone they want to jump 4'6''??
		
Click to expand...

I think horses are just incredibly nice people, so we think they are a bit dim.  The non-verbal communication they use is well beyond us.  I watch my mare in her little herd, or hack out with one of her buddies, and there is a lot going on there and I don't think it's just body language.  If that was the case, sticking a gimp suit on her when she's got her full fllyrug/fannyflap/flymask/muzzle outfit on in summer would basically mean she would be unable to communicate without making sounds.  That's not what happens though.  I guess some people can tap into this dialogue.

You know, if my 25 year old self was reading this she would probably be going 'OMFG what happened, was it all that cider I drank at Uni?'   Hey ho!


----------



## suzysparkle (29 September 2010)

Ok. The one who conveyed the painfull feelings was Isobel Hogton. I also saw the Reiki energy visibly pulsing down the skin.

The saddle fitter and Bowen man who also does Reiki is Norman Hyett. I couldn't recommend a saddle fitter or Bowen therapist more than him. He spends a lot of time in South Africa and does it purely for the Horses. I believe he's based near Cheltenham but travels a lot - as you can see from my location. 

The most recent (and amazingly accurate) communicator I used was Anne Towill. She also does Reiki from a distance. All done from a photo. I had every single one of her areas of pain confirmed by a Mctimmoney chiropracter without giving away any info. The things she relayed could never in a million years been guessed. And they were about me as well as my Horse. 

It's believed that anyone can do communication. It's opening the door to it that's the problem. Many that you find (and from memory Jackie is one of them but I may be wrong) have had a near death experience. I've used Jackie a few times, also with one of my Huskies, and found her not only a lovely person, but also very accurate. 

There's too much in this world that can't be explained to dismiss things like communication. I know I am quite receptive to it, I can feel different vibrations in crystals for example, some I find painfull to touch, but have never explored it. One day I will.


----------



## Starbucks (29 September 2010)

I'm yet to be convinced guys.. but good work thinking outside the box!  If no one did then we would never progress.


----------



## suzysparkle (29 September 2010)

Starbucks said:



			I'm yet to be convinced guys.. but good work thinking outside the box!  If no one did then we would never progress.
		
Click to expand...

What a nice thing to say


----------



## aregona (29 September 2010)

Starbucks, I thinks that's a prity naive thing to say, even before this I would never say any of my horses are ''not that smart".  I have found people who think that will usually end up on the floor as they are soon to catch the person out.

The first thing pilgrim said was that he was not stupid, he thinks bwfore he does things and that would not mean to be naughty but he could tell me ant other way, I had already realised something was wrong before I spoke to her.


----------



## suzysparkle (29 September 2010)

What's that quote from International Velvet, Anthony Hopkins....
Isn't it 'Horses are only marignally less stupid than those who ride them' or 'sit on their backs' or something like that?
So true


----------



## aregona (29 September 2010)

Ha-ha, LOL, that's cracking  I forgot that one.


----------



## chestnut cob (29 September 2010)

aregona said:



			not at all  

i used Jackie Weaver, if you google her you will find her website. i think its worth it as i think it is not expensive - especially as she new my horse was hurting and then we found he was slightly lame an i have missed it!!!
		
Click to expand...

A friend of mine used JW recently and was absolutely amazed with the reading.  She said JW recounted stories that no one else knew, that friend hadn't told her and were very specific.


----------



## Chermar (30 September 2010)

Aregona..........I'm pleased you got some answers, now at least you have something to go on and work from there.

For the skeptics.............I got a reading done and due to having a difficult mare I sought out all the options available to me two things that really stand out for me are:
1) We had been jumping the previous tuesday and misjudged a fence (spectator flapping a coat at the side of the fence) and my mare came down sort of over the top of the fence, it was the 2nd one on the course.  An experience we never had before and hopefully we'll never repeat.  we demolished the entire fence, however we circled got our composure back and continued on more to get a bit of confidence back.  We came out of the ring and I said to my OH what an awful "clatter" we made - The communicator said to me that my mare was telling her about having a scary moment with a fence recently and we created an awful clatter, and we demolished a fence!! then she went on to say that I had reassured her and she didn't loose any confidence over it.

2) I always go into the stables saing hello to all the horses I greet my mare with a touch of my finger on her nose and say Hello Georgeous! Communicator said that she's telling me she loves you touching her Nose and calling her Georgeous!!!!! she said that was special for her!! 

Now those words are too exact.............I've never met this woman, she's from England, I told her nothing.  Of course there where many other things she said that where 100% but those two really stood out!!


----------



## Luci07 (30 September 2010)

There are charlatans and there are truly gifted people. A lot of what you have been told seems to make perfect sense so definately worth a try! by a banana shaped back - do you mean a roach back? and what other saddles did your saddler suggest to work around that problem?

Funnily enough I have been having lessons with a new SJ trainer - who only does SJ. So he completely ripped the proverbial from me about trying to SJ my horse as though I am riding a dressage test - and my other trainer tells me to think differently about SJ v eventing.. doh.  But both have said to stop fussing about a nice outline - horse will need to raise his head slightly to look at the fence, let the horse meet the fence however he feels comfortable - and also to stop trying to jump off a long stride (apparently its another well known eventing fault!) - so Pilgrim asking you to let him jump how he wants to makes sense! I for one, am looking forward to your follow up..


----------



## showjump (30 September 2010)

These people are amazing! I had Isobel Hogton out, shes due back in Dec so will post how that goes then. Here are AFEW things she said, she looked at my 3 horses, and ive got pages of notes written down with what she said. She also did the rest of the yard, so 7 horses in total and all of us were amazed!
1) she told me one of my horses was very scared 2 weeks previous, he had been sweating and very unhappy in the horsebox. He thought he was getting poisened by the fumes, and the engine was very noisy. - Sure enough 2 weeks earlier the exhaust had gone on the horsebox, and he kicked all the way home, and came off the lorry dripping in sweat!
2) He told her he hated his double bridle i rode him in, and wanted the snaffle with a lozenge in the middle that he hacked in to be used all the time. I took him out the next show in the bit he wanted, and we won the championship!
3) Told her i wasnt a morning person, and was always rushing! He also said out hacking he walks quicker than the other 2 i hack with, and i turn round over my right hand side and talk to them!! So true! 
4) My other horse told her he had injured his hind leg in the field, and it had taken 9 months to heal. He was on box rest and very grump. He did indeed do this to his leg, and it did take 9months to heal!
and lastly, because your prob all very bors by now..
5) my mare listed a number of things she didnt like! (eg a blue checked rug she hates!) also said she doesnt like her ears being touched, infact Isobel said upon driving down the lane where my yard is, she could picture a horses ear, but didnt know at that point which horses ear it was. My mare is a nightmare with one ear, Isobel said she was twitched by a man on it. 

I cannot wait for her to come back in Dec.


----------



## Hels_Bells (30 September 2010)

OP regardless of whether we're believers or not, I think you did the right thing getting the communicator and you now need to try to do everything you can to find out what is physically wrong with your horse and how to fix it through vet, physio, chiros and saddlers etc, then you may just find that your horse is able to do some of the things he can't currently do.  He didn't say he "won't" be able to do those things just that he can't - whether that means can't now, or can't ever is to be confirmed I guess.  

I am not really "a believer", though I would do anything to help my horse if he needed it, and like others have said, if it's the different between a communicator or a bullet, I would give it a go!!   

My horse was in a terrible state when I got him through back pain etc and it has taken 2 years of TLC and patience and he is now going from strength to strength.  I think that thanks to your communicator visit you've now got some prescriptive things you can try to tackle and you may be surprised where you and your horse find yourself in 2 or 3 years time!!


----------



## MillionDollar (30 September 2010)

Very interesting!

Please try Bowen Therapy............I know lots of people and horses who have been transformed by Bowen


----------



## Seahorse (30 September 2010)

How did you get hold of her, the link to her e-mail isn't working.


----------



## appylass (30 September 2010)

Seahorse said:



			How did you get hold of her, the link to her e-mail isn't working.
		
Click to expand...

Was it Jackie Weaver you wanted Seahorse? Her email is info@animaltalking.co.uk 

It definitely works, I contacted her earlier on it


----------



## Vodkagirly (30 September 2010)

What sort of price are you looking at for a consultation? I'm not sure whether I believe or not but think it is worth some consideration. Really confused how it can work over the phone.


----------



## jojo5 (1 October 2010)

Can anyone recommend a really good communicator in Essex, or who would travel to Essex?


----------



## skint1 (1 October 2010)

I read the OP and felt so sad for you both, hope you work it out


----------



## kerilli (1 October 2010)

Vodkagirly said:



			What sort of price are you looking at for a consultation? I'm not sure whether I believe or not but think it is worth some consideration. Really confused how it can work over the phone.
		
Click to expand...

Roughly £15-£50ish I think. Some will refund if you are not happy with the reading at all, if you think it wasn't remotely accurate. (I posted about a communicator who did this for me. Very fair and honest of her, much appreciated too.)
I have no idea how it works at all, let alone over the phone!
oh, and I'm not the only previously-sceptical-but-now-believing person out there:
http://www.annedee.co.uk/lp/10712   see "thanks from a vet".


----------



## Chermar (1 October 2010)

Vodkagirly said:



			What sort of price are you looking at for a consultation? I'm not sure whether I believe or not but think it is worth some consideration. Really confused how it can work over the phone.
		
Click to expand...

Jackie Weaver was £35 I think.............but when she was doing the reading over the phone, she was looking at the photo and almost doing a translation, then I would say ask her...... and she would say she can hear you, just speak direct to her.  It was strange to begin with but you soon get into it.


----------



## showjump (1 October 2010)

Isobel was around the £60 mark, it depends how many she does, and where you are. We had her in Cheshire but shes from Scotland. Well worth the money imo. Amazing lady.
www.horselistenerscotland.co.uk/


----------



## mystiandsunny (1 October 2010)

For what it's worth, if this is true, you need to remember that your horse only knows what he feels.  He doesn't know that you could get the vets to investigate what is wrong with him, and potentially fix it.  All he knows is that he feels like this, and how to make it hurt less by moving differently.  If you think the communicator was right, then take the symptoms that have been described to you, and investigate them.  He could have any number of problems causing this, many of which could be fixed, and then things would change.


----------



## Bojangles (1 October 2010)

It's nice to read another good outcome on using a animal comm person. I have one for mine and wouldnt change a thing now. I think when you are the end of your tether with no where else to go you will try anything. This is what I done!! Good luck with yours.


----------



## Spinal Tap (1 October 2010)

The lady who Mrs P chats to has always said to call the vet if I'm concerned that there is a significant problem.  Thing is that I would feel a bit of a wally calling the vet out to a perfectly sound and apparently comfortable horse because she's throwing her head in right rein canter transitions, she's decided that her dinner tastes revolting or she seems to violently dislike the girth that I bought her despite the sales blurb saying every horse would love it   P gets asked her opinion every month usually and sometimes comes out with some corkers ('special instructions' - usually something food-related), but the intent is to keep her on an even keel so any developing problems are headed off at the pass.  I wouldn't see the communication as being in any way a substitute for calling out the vet.


----------



## aregona (1 October 2010)

Guys thank you so much for your input - very much apprieciated!!!

I was very down after the reading after the thought of never actually 'eventing' pilgrim, but with some thought now and an earlier reply from hels-bels i think????? I do agree, he is saying thats he can't do the dr and xc on rough ground but i am hoping if i can sort out his physical problems then maybe i will get there after all!!!!!!

I plan on having jackie speak to him again in a few months after we have started show jumping and see how he is feeling, obviously all of this is after his 3 week holiday he requested (can't believe he pulled that trick on me, lol  ) and upon reassurance from the vet that whatever is sorting out his fore leg soreness has settled down.

Could any of you with any info, or recommendations of bowen ppl in the south wales area please PM me, i have not tried it before but as you have probably gathered im open to ideas 
I am also going to post some pics of his back / comformation tomorrow and i would appreciate any input you have as to saddle types and fitter that may suit him better. My current saddler said his saddle is fitting him well so i dont think there is any point going back to him. Please look out for my next post if you have time. THank you everyone. you all deserve pizza and chips.


----------



## Maisie2 (2 October 2010)

What a fascinating thread.  I LOVE the idea that we could communicate with our animals.  We have a horse that likes to climb on the tack locker whilst travelling and I'm going to get a horse "whisperer" to him.  A very experienced horse owner friend of mine recently sold a 5 year old which absolutely refused to load, the new owner had a "whisperer" to him and the horse now loads himself  It must be well worth trying for the amount of money involved.  Look forward to hearing how you and Pilgrim progress and hope the SJing goes well, I just hope his next request is not champagne and caviar for brekky


----------



## Katie (2 October 2010)

how des a person 'talk' to a horse especially if the horse is 'saying' he wats a fluffy numnah and to jump 4ft6? how does a horse know how big 4ft6 is and that's what a jump is measured in?  why not just 'i want to jump bigger because i'm bored of little jumps'  most horses i know would just demand more food..


----------



## aregona (2 October 2010)

im not sure, why dont you ask them


----------



## stencilface (2 October 2010)

I think horse communicators sound like they have similar qualities to autistic people (savants).  I've read the Horse Boy and apparently the reason autistic people can communicate well with animals is that both see in pictures, which is why autistic people can find it hard to function in 'normal' society.

I'm not saying all communicators are autistic, but maybe they have learned to switch on that part of the brain.  Def a thing on the list to do for me


----------



## Mari (2 October 2010)

Apparently communicators can 'clear their mind'.  This allows the horse to communicate with them. I would love to be able to clear my mind but if I try to think of nothing loads of things come flooding in!


----------



## 3Beasties (2 October 2010)

I am another one who has used Jackie Weaver and have always been amazed by the readings, she is spot on every time!

For any non-believers who are going to try having a reading please go into it with an open mind, if you go into it with a negative feeling I don't think you will get as much out if it as you could.

JW has a fab book out called animal insights, it is well worth a read, have some tissues handy though as it will make you cry in places


----------



## Seth (3 October 2010)

I can't believe some intelligent-sounding people on this forum would actually give this tosh a second thought! lol.


----------



## kerilli (3 October 2010)

Seth said:



			I can't believe some intelligent-sounding people on this forum would actually give this tosh a second thought! lol.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, but sometimes it comes down to desperation, and determination to explore every possible avenue (however bizarre) on behalf of our horses.


----------



## appylass (3 October 2010)

Seth said:



			I can't believe some intelligent-sounding people on this forum would actually give this tosh a second thought! lol.
		
Click to expand...

Seth, I completely understand what you mean, a few years ago I would have said the same as you, no doubt at all.

Fast forward a few years and, having met Jackie Weaver, had her talk to my horses, and having met many other people who have 'used' her amazing talent, I am no longer a sceptic. I don't understand it but I have seen enough to believe in it and that's good enough for me.


----------



## V1NN (3 October 2010)

Aww i think thats quite sweet, i would like one to come out and see my baby horse just to see what he has to say for himself  i feel me and him have a really good bond and he sort of understands me, i'd most likely cry, wonder if theres any in scotland i shall look it up


----------



## skint1 (3 October 2010)

I'm cynical about most things like this but lately I've been thinking of giving it a try just to see what the outcome was, but then I would worry that the horse would say she'd like different owners or something.


----------



## aregona (3 October 2010)

i think horses are not as quick to judge as we are and they seem to forgive very easily. I was really worried that pilgrim would say he didnt want to be with me as i have had trainers who have (and i  ) been really harsh on him trying to sort out his 'naughtyness' but he actually just replied with ''i always prick me ears and am pleased to see you'' It is amazing how much horses will put up with. 
Give it a go, it is done on the phone so it doesnt matter where in the country you are and it could help you relationship. I think i will try it again, i have an open mind the whole time


----------



## skint1 (3 October 2010)

My daughter's horse is without doubt a difficult customer, but she's much better since we got her some chiro help and sorted out her feet. It took us a loooooooooong time to figure what she was trying to say by all the rearing and bucking she was doing.  

She's still a total princessa, I think that's just her, but it was that situation which got me interested in animal communicators because it upset me to think she was in discomfort for so long and we did a lot of stuff to try and correct it but not the right stuff .


----------



## aregona (3 October 2010)

isn't that just the story of our lives??? we do everything we can to 'help' our horses but too often helping in the wrong area, why can't we all talk to horses 

we may all have a lot more money then too if we didnt spend it on the thing not needed


----------



## flyingfeet (3 October 2010)

I'm really sorry, but when it comes to "phone" readings, they are reading you not your horse. Derren Brown can make a person produce the 6 digits from a bank note in less than 5 minutes

I think when you are at your wits end these "phone readings" are preying on your desperation. On the other hand, like sugar pills, if they make you feel better then maybe they are worth the money. 

I would have more respect for the communicators that are in person and not over the phone, as frankly distance telepathy would be darn remarkable. Really handy for money making though as the cash just rolls in if you have the skills to manipulate the human caller. 

However maybe this chat has made you think about things, and maybe a new saddle will do the trick.


----------



## suzysparkle (3 October 2010)

I never spoke with Anne (Towill) that did my Horse. All she asked for was a photo, name, and anything I wanted to ask. The report was then emailed to me. It was very detailed and in no way read from me as there was stuff from his past that I had clarified after the reading by someone afterwards. She also picked up two things physically that I then had confirmed by a chropracter.
Actually, come to think of it, Jackie was the same. She said that he used to be lunged all the time and only ever ridden at shows :-(. I thought that a bit odd but then found out it was true when I asked someone who knew him before. I'd say that's pretty specific and I never knew about it till then. She also picked up a strain in his back which again (and I never told her prior to treatment) the chiro found in exactly the same place. None of this could be read from me as I never knew. 
I would actually say it's easier to read via the owner if it's done in person as then there's body language involved.


----------



## Spinal Tap (3 October 2010)

CotswoldSJ said:



			I'm really sorry, but when it comes to "phone" readings, they are reading you not your horse. Derren Brown can make a person produce the 6 digits from a bank note in less than 5 minutes

I think when you are at your wits end these "phone readings" are preying on your desperation. On the other hand, like sugar pills, if they make you feel better then maybe they are worth the money. 

I would have more respect for the communicators that are in person and not over the phone, as frankly distance telepathy would be darn remarkable. Really handy for money making though as the cash just rolls in if you have the skills to manipulate the human caller. 

However maybe this chat has made you think about things, and maybe a new saddle will do the trick.
		
Click to expand...

That's assuming you get charged for phone readings - I don't   Like I say don't knock it until you try it.  I can have a fairly jaundiced outlook at the best of times but even I have come to realise that not everyone does this sort of thing for the money.


----------

